# The Beastie shell in details



## vince66 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello guys !

Please, can you tell me where I can find a detailed manual of the beastie.4th(8) commands ?
These commands are well commented in the loader(8) manual page, but some examples of their use could be more usefull to understand and choose the correct values of their parameters.

Thanks in advance.

Regards.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 3, 2018)

Take a look at the sources: 

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/stand/forth/


----------



## SirDice (Jan 4, 2018)

vince66 said:


> These commands are well commented in the loader(8) manual page, but some examples of their use could be more useful to understand and choose the correct values of their parameters.


Anything specific that's unclear? The language is Forth, it's not a "standard" shell. So the syntax may look a little alien, it's a fairly old programming language.


----------

